# any one help me?



## kymrach123 (Apr 29, 2012)

looking for a sperm donor for the Gloucester area been looking for months with no success   
would be gratefull for any help . Been with my partner for 5 years we both work so could easily support a child and have so much love to give would make our dreams come true


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's mostly lesbians posting on this section of the board, so if you are actually trying to get wigglers from someone reading this you may be in for a wait.

Some of the sites the ladies have used for donors are, coparent.net . prideangle. Coparentmatch. 

Good luck


----------

